# مشروع كامل بأستخدام PMP Templates



## ronaldo_sd73 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء هل يوجد لديكم مشروع كامل بأستخدام قوالب ادارة المشروعات 
Full Example for project using the PMP Templates
حيث ان المتوفر هو قوالب ولكن فارغة وانا اريد مثال محلول او مشروع للفهم ثم التطبيق لاحقا

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اقصد نماذج لل
project charter, project scope statement, human resource plan وهكذا
فهل من مجيب


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*ملفات من هذا المنتدي المحترم*

تفضل يا أخي الفاضل
وجدتها في هذا المنتدى منذ فترة


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم زياد وفى انتظار مزيد من مشاركات الاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء
الا يوجد مشروع منفذ بهذه الطريقة فانا احتاجه للأهمية وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 يونيو 2012)

thankssssss


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يونيو 2012)

Alot of thanks


----------



## smferoz (19 يونيو 2012)

Very Good Collection,Thanks


----------



## monlover1 (18 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي لكن هل بالامكان تزيدنا بمشروع حقيق مطبق على غرار ادارة الا pmp


----------



## nanoo201010 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (30 سبتمبر 2013)

نحتاج الى نماذج لمشروع بالبيانات


----------



## طاهر1 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور جدا. وربنا يفتح عليك ابواب الخير


----------



## Ahmed Sherzad (24 أغسطس 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mezohazoma (28 أكتوبر 2017)

بارك الله فيكم

​


----------

